# CleanDetail - The start to Current. Unit Build and More.



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

_







Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Here is a nice summery of what CleanDetail started as, progressed to and is currently. Including the build of our Studio, The old Studio and how it all started.

The business started as fully mobile while i was still running the valeting bay at our local dealership. Trade was quiet so i was allowed to work on a clients car from time to time. weekends only. But that's how CleanDetail begun...



















As word spread and my reputation was expanding a nice mix of vehicles arrived at our house & on jobs mobile. Although i was mobile for the first year and a bit with my focus track car. Really regret that now but its all a learning curve.



















The next step was actually getting a van so i look better and more professional. Started like with an Escort Van! These are the only photos i have of it and the stupid sign writing...










With the realisation of how things could go, the next step was a better van and then a studio. Our first studio was in Branton, Doncaster next door to Autoglym.

Here is our first Studio & Second Van.































































Then, one year later i came across a new build unit when giving a quote to a customer. next thing i know i've got 2 units! I had the Branton one till December 2011 but the next one from Aug 2011. So, the build in the new unit started!














































Here she is on the day of getting the keys,




























First job, Painting the whole thing! Thats where the old Truck Wash extension brush's came in!


















































































The old office and waiting room:


















Next was the floor and upstairs conversion!




































































































Few more mods:




































Here is the unit in summer 2012:










Few more sockets etc were added in 2012:




























With summer & winter been and gone i knew the next step would have to be a better control of the elements inside the unit. Heating was gas until then and cooling was nonexistent. Insurance are never fans of gas heating either.
So, Next step had to be aircon! Control of heat, humidity etc 24/7. A must for any studio if you ask me. Always a constant all round temp, no matter the weather meaning products can always be applied at their optimum temperatures.










The install:
































































Easy...








With the sign of a little one on the way, The next step was a newer van. Same type but a nice, 1.7 Diesel 4 seater.










So with the 8KW atmosphere control fitted i wanted to give the waiting room a once over and move the office up-stairs as i've had a nice amount of customers travelling to get to me and wanting to say. So offering a better more comfortable atmosphere was a must.










December 2012 came the next step of up-grades:



















Time to add more light and re-locate a few things...


















































































And here is how we are, Dec 2012- jan 2013.




























And here we are today. What started in 2006 is going strong but with many more things in the pipeline. This just goes to show, no matter your age, if you gain experience, have the understanding & determination and of course the right frame of mind. You can get yourself to where ever you want to be.

Thanks for reading CleanDetail's story!​_


[/B]
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great read and a great success... well done :thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Can i ask where the caravan came from lol?


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very interesting story there Nick!
Really enjoyed this writeup.
Glad you keep going up and advancing your services and facilities!

I guess it all sums up to what you said:


> no matter your age, if you gain experience, have the understanding & determination and of course *the right frame of mind*. You can get yourself to where ever you want to be.


Wish you all the best in the future! :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Mattodl said:


> Can i ask where the caravan came from lol?


Haha the caravan was a customers i had for storage & then a good once over. Been and gone now :thumb:



skorpios said:


> Very interesting story there Nick!
> Really enjoyed this writeup.
> Glad you keep going up and advancing your services and facilities!
> 
> ...


Thank you! means alot. its not easy, and its took a fair few years, ups & downs but in the end, it works :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great read that Nick, very nice to see it all unfold through the years!

Huge congratulations, as i said in the Garage build thread the place looks incredibly professional and gives a great image to customers of the quality of your work. Having read many of your threads, your work deserves a top notch unit!

Long may it continue! 

ATB,
Jon


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

a very inspiring thread for someone like myself who is trying out on the same path thank you


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi nick,a very inspiring write up i'm 47 and been part time detailing for years and over the last 12 months have become totally disillusioned with my day job and i am about to start on my own journey into full time detailing.Lets hope in six years time i may be doing a similar write up.All the best to you mate and hope your success continues.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Suitably impressed - great setup and hats off to the determination and commitment.

Inspiring stuff


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Spine chilling comments. Really appreciate it guys.

Glad people see this as inspirational. I've had no help and i'm now 24 years old. So, just goes to show.

ATB
Nick


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Brilliant thread. Inspiring to see things like this and how you started out to where you are now.

I would love to do something like this, but just cannot see that the custom would be around my area. There is already somebody who was running a detailing company around my way and he did mention that business hasnt really taken off and he is now doing things like M.O.T's and services etc to keep money flowing through the door.

Look forward to reading more of your threads. :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

benji1205 said:


> Brilliant thread. Inspiring to see things like this and how you started out to where you are now.
> 
> I would love to do something like this, but just cannot see that the custom would be around my area. There is already somebody who was running a detailing company around my way and he did mention that business hasnt really taken off and he is now doing things like M.O.T's and services etc to keep money flowing through the door.
> 
> Look forward to reading more of your threads. :thumb:


Thank you buddy!

its not easy, I had another job while doing it all and that helped. I was a fire Fighter till last year when i got made redundant and i had CleanMitts online car care store. Sold that last year too so each helps.

Anyone can do anything if they have a good think, business plan and the right mind frame. You dont need a family member to be a millionaire to get set up. But now its more harder than ever. When i set up i was more or less the only one in South Yorkshire. Now there are a fair few more.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice place, and good little bit of history how things started and to what they are now, enjoyed it:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, looks ok I guess ..

Just kidding, looks like an awesome space to work in. I have my air con coming in a month or two, can't wait. How long does it take to heat the unit, mine is a fair bit smaller, going for a 7kw unit..

Keep up the great work bud ..


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done mate enjoyed reading that! Hats off to you !


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dooka said:


> Yeah, looks ok I guess ..
> 
> Just kidding, looks like an awesome space to work in. I have my air con coming in a month or two, can't wait. How long does it take to heat the unit, mine is a fair bit smaller, going for a 7kw unit..
> 
> Keep up the great work bud ..


haha u bugger! There wont really be much in it to be honest. Mine is set to come on half an hour before i turn up. its about 80% to temp by this time if its a cold day. If i am for 21oc and its 2oc outside its around 2 hours to a stable temp, bare in mind that includes opening the door to get the car in and out.

Thanks again to everyone for the kind comments!

ATB
Nick


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Really like the write up and just goes to sure what can be achieved given determination and time.

I live fairly local, I do need to come down and see about booking my car in for some treatment.

Kris


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Your unit is awesome now! Would love one of those lifts in my garage :lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

K82R said:


> Really like the write up and just goes to sure what can be achieved given determination and time.
> 
> I live fairly local, I do need to come down and see about booking my car in for some treatment.
> 
> Kris


Thanks Kris, your always welcome to pop in for a tea and coffee. No pressure here.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent, and as said, we all start somewhere and take our own detailing journeys  Indeed, I actually think it is what people learn in their formative detailing years that paints them as their business grows - if ethics are set early to rush cars and not learn every paint on every car you treat and just bash a heavy correction and fail to refine properly for speed, then this sort of sticks, whereas if ethics are always in the detail and keeping your eye on always seeking perfection, that tends to be webbed into the business - and it is the latter detailer I would want working on my car if I wasn't able to do it myself 

Good luck with the business.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont like the colour .lol 
When did autoglym start making vent pipes or is that a subliminal message????
Did you loosethe house and taken to living in the caravan

ONLY JOKING
Its nice to see that from such humble beginnings. That should inspire a few people.
I keep toying with getting a unit but its that step isnt it. I know once i do it i wont regret it its just taking the plunge like.
Nice unit though


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

everything looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well done Nick. :thumb:

For sticking with it through the tough times and now for having an awesome business and premises that you should be proud of.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome unit one of the best possibly :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great read and insight Thanks


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Really Top Notch, a very impressive looking set up. Its a hell of a step up from the guys with supermarket trollies and a couple of buckets down in the likes of Tesco.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great write up nick and good luck with the years ahead. 

When do we see Cleandetail range of products ?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fascinating read Nick. Thanks for sharing,it's always nice to see how other Detailers have grown their business over the years.:thumb:


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Lovely unit, Fair play.

Can I ask what make the lift is? It looks like a neat piece of equipment!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great progress, well done on the new studio!!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Well done great looking unit if you don't mind me asking we're did you get your lift thanks


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome write up Nick, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The skills, knowledge and motivation to have this at 24 is remarkable. Well done and wish you further success! :thumb:

(Ps is that a body in the snow in front of your unit?)


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

explorer said:


> The skills, knowledge and motivation to have this at 24 is remarkable. Well done and wish you further success! :thumb:
> 
> (Ps is that a body in the snow in front of your unit?)


Thank you, means alot :thumb:

HAHA, i cant belive your the first person to see this :lol:

Thanks again for all the kind comments everyone.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great success story Nick and definitely a bright future ahead!

All the best for 2013 and beyond


----------

